# Lee lead pots???



## birdley123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are bottom pour pots really that much better than non-bottom pour types? I've heard that the bottom pours can clog pretty easily, true?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

I just bought a bottom pour,and it pours more accurately,its quicker,and much easier. My other non-pour lee pot is getting pitched now.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I have 3 lee bottom pour pots , 1 RCBS and 2 Palmer hot pots. The two Palmers I use on occasion, the RCBS I use when I pour volume and my Lee bottom pours are my bread and butter. I would not pour jigs with out a bottom pour pot. Yes they are easier to use and to pour with. They are also safer as you don't pour lead with one hand and hold the mold with another. All you do is lift the handle on the pot. You will not be sorry if you buy a Lee bottom pour pot.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with the other posters. I quit pouring lead maybe 5 years ago & sold mine, but I had a Lee bottom pouring pot for years & loved it. I used to have my son's cub scout troop over to pour jigs & paint them, then we would fit 'em with 1 1/2" to 2" swirly tails, catch a bunch of 'gills & have a fish fry. I mention that because they are easy & safe even for kids.
I never had mine clog & when I was done with a session of pouring, I just shut it off, unplugged it & reheated the lead next time. I don't know what would clog one as my experience was that any "junk" would rise to the top. I would occasionally skim that sediment with a cheap gravy ladle or large soup spoon & dump it into an old fry pan or can I kept beside the pot.
If you get one, you'll never regret it.
Mike


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I am retired and spent a lot of the Winter days casting from the Lee Pro 4 20lb bottom pour. NEVER had the valve plug. A good flux and fluxing method will get all the dross to the top where it can be skinned off.

Started in 2003 with this pot. I was selling cast bullets on E-bay to reloaders until after Virginia Tech, EBAY changed their policy.

In addition to causal buyers, I had 4 serious competition shooters that wanted a case of 5000 a month. This went on for a few years, even after loss of sales on eBay because of direct sales by email. THAT IS A LOT OF CASTING.

Now here we are in Oct. 2011 and I finally had to lap the bottom valve because it leaked slightly.

I only cast bullets for my own use anymore, but the pot is still going strong.

If you are going to cast large 3 or 4 ounce sinkers, you may want a 5 oz STEEL LADLE to fill the mold fast enough to prevent wrinkles. http://www.terminaltackleco.com/prod_detail_list/511


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have loved mine for years. i use to really pour alot. i made jigs from 1/8 oz for crappie and eyes to the big 5 oz for saltwater, and everything in between. when i was pouring egg sinkers or the large jigs i have a small pour pot that i used to help keep the lead melted, so i could keep pouring. but the only problem i ever had, was after the pot would set all winter it would leak just alittle. but all i had to do was twist the stopper a few times and it would stop.

they are really worth the money. and i may have to buy another one the next time i want to pour. my old one got smashed by a big speaker box my son had on a shelf over the top of my pot. it fell right on top of it,LOL.
sherman


----------

